#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2010-11-19
<nizarus> log test 
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2010-11-21
<nizarus> silence le prof est là :p
<darkwise> :D
<darkwise> bonsoir à tous
<nizarus> darkwise, tu peux rappeler les prérequis pour ce classroom 
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<MaWaLe> Les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<Darkus> wa3
<Darkus> enfin
<Darkus> ya MaWaLe tetdhakker il y a 3ans ici ??
<Darkus> les cours de C
<Darkus> avec Mr zied alaya
<MaWaLe> lol Darkus 
<Darkus> xD
<MaWaLe> Darkus:  s'il te plait : il faut garder le log clean ici
<MaWaLe> Les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<darkwise> nizarus: oui bien sûr
<darkwise> les amis
<anissof> bonsoir à tous
<darkwise> s'il vous plaît
<darkwise> vérifiez si vous avez déjà installer gobby
<darkwise> si non, voilà comment faire :
<darkwise> ouvrez un terminal et faites :
<darkwise> sudo aptitude install gobby
<MaWaLe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gobby 
<MaWaLe> moi je l'aime cette commande :p
<darkwise> merci MaWaLe 
<MaWaLe> sinon : Application>Logithèque => recherche Gobby et vous installez la version 0.4
<darkwise> mais je vous recommande une fois pour toute de changer apt-get par aptitude
<darkwise> ;)
<MaWaLe> lol darkwise 
<denis13> annisof tu as isntallé gobby
<anissof> j'ai installer gobby 0.4 
<anissof> :D
<MaWaLe> anissof:  il faut garder le log clean ici : pour les discussions et les question : passer sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<darkwise> h - 0:25
<darkwise> h -0:07
<darkwise> Bonsoir à tous
<Abdelhak> bonsoir darkwise
<denis13> bonsoir drakwise
<darkwise> dans 2 min on va commencer notre classroom intitulé : Gobby : l'éditeur de texte collaboratif
<MaWaLe> Prière pour vos intéractions passez sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<MaWaLe> Prière pour vos intéractions passez sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<darkwise> quelques régles s'appliquent pour le bon fonctionnement de la sessions 
<ANIS> Salut *
<darkwise> comme l'a dis MaWaLe, Posez vos questions sur le channel :  #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<darkwise> MaWaLe va se charger de les envoyé ici, un par un 
<darkwise> pour que tout le monde profite et pour que je puisse vous répondre (en fait j'espère)
<darkwise> il est 22:00
<darkwise> on commence.
<darkwise> Tout d'abord je tiens à vous remercier pour votre présence.
<darkwise> Gobby est un éditeur de texte collaboratif
<darkwise> il permet à plusieurs personnes d'éditer un texte  en même temps
<MaWaLe> Tous les membres remercient darkwise pour la session
<darkwise> les versions de gobby que vous pouvez trouver sur Ubuntu sont : 
<darkwise> gobby la version stable (version 0.4)
<darkwise> et gobby-0.5 la version expérimentale.
<darkwise> la différence selon le dévloppeur :
<darkwise> *gobby* permet une création de session rapide mais manque la fonctionnalité : Annuler
<darkwise> *gobby-0.5* permet l'annulation dans l'édition des textes ainsi qu'un cryptage amélioré, mais il lui faut un serveur dédié.
<darkwise> le dévloppeur promet la création de session dans le client prochainement.
<darkwise> Cependant, 
<darkwise> Si vous voulez un serveur permanant et dédié pour la collaboration
<darkwise> il y a le serveur sobby pour la version 0.4 (donc pour gobby stable)
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : quand on parle de serveur dédié est ce que ça fonctionnerait sur une dropbox?
<darkwise> et infinote pour la version 0.5
<darkwise> _réponse_ : dropbox à mon avis n'est pas un système, non ?
<darkwise> quan d'ai dis serveur dédié je parlais plutôt d'une machine (physique ou non) avec un système linux
<darkwise> est ce que c'est clair ou j'ai mal interprété ?
<darkwise> bon, je considère que c'est bon pour l'instant
<darkwise> si vous n'avez pas de questions
<darkwise> passons à la pratique
<darkwise> je vous demande s'il vous plaît d'ouvrir gobby
<darkwise> nous allons joindre une session déjà prête. Je l'ai déjà créé.
<MaWaLe> Question : est ce que gobby peut servir comme traitement de texte riche en collaboratif ou seulement des fichiers texte (ASCII)?
<darkwise> _réponse_: En fait Gobby c'est comme Gedit mais avec autant de curseur que de personne connecté à la session
<darkwise> il permet la coloration syntaxique de dizaines de langauges (de programmation ou non)
<MaWaLe> Question : comment faire la différence entre les utilisateurs?
<darkwise> en essayant de se connecter à une session, on choisit notre couleur
<MaWaLe> Question : est ce que ceci veut dire que Gobby est un outil de versionning?
<darkwise> pardon, _réponse_ : en essayant de se connecter à une session, on choisit notre couleur
<darkwise> cette couleur va être aparante à tout le monde.
<darkwise> essayer de choisir des couleur clair car çà va être utilisé comme font pour un caractaire Noir
<darkwise> _réponse_ : non Gobby n'est pas un outils de versionning
<darkwise> un outils de versionning est un outils qui va enregistrer les versions d'un ou plusieurs fichiers au fil des temps.
<darkwise> Gobby est un éditeur de texte qui va permettre à plsueiurs utilisateurs d'écrire un ou plusieurs fichiers en même temps
<darkwise> par exemple un rapport, un document etc.
<darkwise> La seule limite c'est que le fichier à éditer doit être sous forme texte
<darkwise> donc les fichiers Open office ne sont pas éditable par exemple.
<darkwise> d'accord
<darkwise> je pense qu'une petite pause avec le test est une bonne chose avant que je continue
<MaWaLe> Question : pour créer une session on utilise une GUI, y a t'il un daemon pour faire ca, comme ca on peut accéder aux documents a tt moment (sinon je ne vais pas laisser ma machine connecter 24/24 en mode GUI)
<darkwise> après vous pouvez posez d'autres question.
<darkwise> _réponse_ : oui, comme je l'ai dis, il y  a le serveur sobby pour la version stable 0.4
<darkwise> et gobby-infinote pour la version 0.5
<darkwise> on parlera de la création de session après, surtout pour les questions d'ouverture de port dans le routeur ADSL ...
<darkwise> si vous voulez bien
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<MaWaLe> Question : quand je suis offline les autres utilisateurs peuvent faire des modifications? si oui quand je me reconnecte ca sera mis a jour?
<darkwise> essayez de vous connectez à la session
<darkwise> avec le host : abid.be
<darkwise> port : 11000
<darkwise> dites moi si vous rencontrez un problème
<TrackerDPP> ok
<darkwise> comme vous le constater, il y  a les bouton : liste d'Utilisateurs
<darkwise> et la liste de documents
<darkwise> et le chat
<darkwise> c'est tout ce qu'on a besoin pour collaborer.
<darkwise> j'ai déjà créé un fichier qui s'appelle classroom
<TrackerDPP> MaWaLe, j'y suis
<darkwise> mais chaque personne peu créer un fichier qui peut être partageable avec les autres.
<darkwise> La colorations syntaxique n'est pas activé automatiquement
<darkwise> donc pour écrire un programme java par exemple
<darkwise> il faut que tout le monde active la coloration (s'il le veulent biensûr)
<darkwise> bon assez parler et essayons tous d'écrire chacun une ligne.
<darkwise> allez y.
<darkwise> Vous vous demandez surement 
<darkwise> qu'est ce qui ce passe quand on éditre la ligne de l'autre.
<darkwise> et bien allez y :)
<darkwise> (il y en a des uns qui ont déjà commencé :) )
<darkwise> Vous remarqué une chose. on est nombreux et c'est relativement difficile
<darkwise> de travailler en même temps. c'est pourquoi il faut une grande organisation.
<Aminos111> salem tt le monde
<TrackerDPP> darkwise, je ne comprend rien
<TrackerDPP> salem Aminos111 
<darkwise> TrackerDPP: tu es connecté avec gobby ?
<TrackerDPP> non
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> essaye de joindre une session
<darkwise> avec le serveur : abid.be
<darkwise> et le port : 11000
<darkwise> d'accord ?
<Aminos111> j  une question
<TrackerDPP> au faite Malware m'a demandé de venir ici et rien d'autre
<darkwise> ha d'accord
<darkwise> est ce que tu as gobby installé ?
<TrackerDPP> moi j'ai join abid.be avec mon naviguateur sur le port 11000
<darkwise> non, c'est avec le logiciel gobby
<Aminos111> est ce que Gobby se connect en mode P2P ou serveur ?
<TrackerDPP> je suis entrain d'installer goddy sous windows !
<TrackerDPP> http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/
<uGuest> Question : est ce qu'il y a moyen de loguer toutes les modifications apportées au document ? ou du moins les modif les plus importantes style effacement de ligne, etc ..
<darkwise> Les amis les questions sur  #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<darkwise> Je réponds ici, question par question
<nizarus> La session du classroom se passe sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom et les questions relatives à la session devront être posées sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<darkwise> une remarque : j'espère que vous avez constater la couleur de notre ami skender
<TrackerDPP> tout le monde voici un lien pour goddy
<TrackerDPP> http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/wiki/Download
<darkwise> on ne vois pas sont text.
<TrackerDPP> pour ceux qui se sont bourrer comme moi
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<MaWaLe> Question : est ce qu'on peut utiliser une timeline comme sur google wave?
<darkwise> TrackerDPP: je pense que tout le monde ici est déjà connecté.
<TrackerDPP> sauf moi
<darkwise> les commentaires et les questions se passent ici :  #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<TrackerDPP> ben j'arrive
<MaWaLe> Question : est ce qu'on peut utiliser une timeline comme sur google wave?
<MaWaLe> Question : est ce qu'il y a moyen de loguer toutes les modifications apportées au document ? ou du moins les modif les plus importantes style effacement de ligne, etc ..
<darkwise> il y a MaWaLe qui va les transmettre ici pour tout le monde.
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  je suis devenu MalWare :p :p :p
<darkwise> _réponse_ : non pas de timeligne pour l'instant.
 * darkwise : désolé MaWaLe 
<MaWaLe> Question : est ce qu'il y a moyen de loguer toutes les modifications apportées au document ? ou du moins les modif les plus importantes style effacement de ligne, etc ..
<darkwise> _réponse_ : je pense que la versions 0.5 le fait.
<darkwise> mais on peux enregistrer à tous moment la session, toute la session
<MaWaLe> Question : peut on gérer des règles d'édition pour éviter qu'un "esprit tordu" efface le travail de tous les autres?
<darkwise> avec les documents, les utilisateurs présents et tout.
<darkwise> _réponse_ :tout le travail dans ce sens commence avec la version 0.5 avec la cryptograpgy également.
<MaWaLe> Question : peut on changer de nom après la connexion à une session sans avoir à se déconnecter?
<darkwise> il y a aussi la question de Aminos111 qui nous a quitté 
<darkwise> -> réponse : gobby fonctionne on mode seveur. 
<MaWaLe> Question : Est ce qu'il y a moyen de protéger l'accès à une session ?
<darkwise> mais également avec zeroconf pour les résaux locaux.
<TrackerDPP> j'arrive pas à me connecté à abid.be
<darkwise> _réponse_ : changer de user : non pas que je sache.
<darkwise> _réponse_ : oui en créant une session on peut mettre un mot de passe.
<darkwise> TrackerDPP: voir la réponse de hatomix sur  #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<darkwise> bon
<darkwise> Passant maintenant à la création de sessions
<darkwise> il y a deux façons.
<darkwise> un serveur dédié, à configurer (host, port, mot de passe, utilisateurs ...) 
<darkwise> ce n'est pas notre cadre dasn ce classroom
<darkwise> il y a  également la soltion simple, à travers votre logiciel  même
<darkwise> gobby (0.4 version stable)
<darkwise> on clique sur crée une session, on chosit un port de connection et un mot de passe
<darkwise> c'est la partie facile.
<darkwise> il faut savoir qu'à part des cas particuliers
<darkwise> vous êtes conencté avec ADSL avec une addressse privé dans votre réseau local de la maison.
<MaWaLe> Question : Comment connaitre la liste des utilisateurs qui utilisent mon document ? 
<darkwise> pour pouvoir être visible aux autres, il faut demander au routeur ADSL de transmettre 
<darkwise> les connecions du routeurs vers la machine.
<darkwise> pour le faire, il faut connaitre 3 choses :
<darkwise> 1) votre addresse publique, pour çà chercher sur le net comment avec les mot clé "my ip adress"
<darkwise> 2) comment configurer votre routeur pour donner une adresse ip fixe à la machine qui va ouvrir une session
<darkwise> 2) comment configurer votre routeur pour transferer le port en TCP et UDP
<darkwise> 3) comment configurer votre routeur pour transferer le port en TCP et UDP
<darkwise> ce classroom ne va pas traiter ces points.
<darkwise> _réponse_: il y a le bouton liste des utilisteurs, on peu voir pour chaque utilisateur dans quel fichiier il s'est connecté
<darkwise> voilà :)
<MaWaLe> Merci à darkwise pour cette session fort instructive
<darkwise> je pense que c'est fais le tour des points que je veux aborder.
<MaWaLe> et surtout pour son effort
<darkwise> si vous avez des questions.
<darkwise> je suis là
<darkwise> maintenant pour les volentaires
<MaWaLe> je tiens à rappeler qu'en tout et pour tout nous n'avons eu que deux sessions : une sur bazaar et une sur gobby et les deux ont été animées par darkwise 
<darkwise> il y a un exercice pratique est réél.
<darkwise> J'espère qu'il aura inchallah de plus en plsu de classrooom avec des sujets de plus en plus intéréssant et l'implication de plus en plus de monde.
<MaWaLe> merci à tous les présents pour leur assistance
<darkwise> pour l'exercice :
<MaWaLe> merci encore une fois darkwise 
<MaWaLe> moi je me dois de vous quitter :(
<darkwise> remplir la page wiki qui va aborder le classroom même
<darkwise> j'ai préparé la squelette, 
<darkwise> je vais la partager maintenant
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  tu peux m'envoyer le log en entier sur mon mail
<darkwise> on va esssyer de collaborer
<MaWaLe> demain je le transforme en tuto et je te renvois le tout pour relecture
<darkwise> ok MaWaLe je t'envoie tout.
<MaWaLe> thx darkwise 
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit les ami(e)s
<darkwise> je te remerci MaWaLe ainsi tout les présents.
<darkwise> les volentaires, je passe à gobby.
<darkwise> pour les autres. le classroom est fini. et je vous remercie.
<MaWaLe> darkwise:  il faut garder un log de gobby aussi : ça peut être utile
<MaWaLe> tu me passe un log complet de la soirée et je me charge du reste ;)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, le log de la soirée est sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/21/%23ubuntu-tn-classroom.html
<darkwise> j'espère MaWaLe .
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  pas celui de ce qui va se passer sous gobby :p
<darkwise> TrackerDPP: est ec que tu es arrivé à te joindre parmis nous ?
<nizarus> darkwise, TrackerDPP était entrain d'essayer avec la version non stable 
<nizarus> :)
<darkwise> hou làlà ...
<darkwise> et maintenant , sava TrackerDPP ?
<nizarus> darkwise, étant donné que le classroom est clos on revient sur le salon principale 
<darkwise> d'"accord
